# What Do We Think About Invicta Watches?



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I've seen a lot of people wearing Invicta and there are a few models I like. I'm just put off by the fact that they can cost anything from Â£100 to Â£10,000! Seems a little wierd to me. Any advice would be helpful.

David


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

My advice - avoid unless you really like cheap homages


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Andy Tims said:


> My advice - avoid unless you really like cheap homages


I thought people who liked really cheap homages, bought Alpha? :blink:

They are a successful company, looked down upon bu uber wis's but they must be doing something right. I was bought an Invicta for my 40th birthday, it was an 8926, the earlier (better looking) sub-a-like. The fit and finish was every bit as good as any Seiko/Citizen that I've owned and it had a great workhorse Miyota movement. The bracelet was the best I've* ever* owned and the web is full of very inferior bracelets for sale at higher prices that the Invicta 8926 watch! I used it mainly as a holiday watch, and, after much beach fun and swimimg I sold it on this forum pretty much as new.

People will point to the quality control stories, there may be an element of truth in there, but how many watches do they sell? After all, I steer clear of Fortis due to umpteen threaded crown failure stories, how many watches do Fortis sell..........

There are some horrendous designs in the Invicta range but a handful of good honest watches, buy an 8926 for sub Â£80 and you'll be very happy indeed.


----------



## chriswiz (Jan 31, 2011)

I have owned 5 invictas so far and you are right that they range from $100 to $10000. I currently own ones that cost me $8000 and $1500 usd. Both in my own opinion are worth every penny spent. I might be looking to part ways with the diamond one.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> There are some horrendous designs in the Invicta range but a handful of good honest watches


So true.

Invicta is featured almost nightly on one of the television shopping networks here (Shop NBC). When the program is on I can't turn it off...because the hosts are such amazing salesmen.

Some of the designs are alright, but most are truly hideous...and they manage to sell shitloads of 'em at stupidly silly prices*.









*edit


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> but most are truly hideous...and they manage to sell shitloads of 'em.


So the numbers on the screen tell you but I sometimes wonder if the sudden rush from 250 to *Get In There* - *"Only 10 Left Now"* is for real or is there just a lot of people out there with no taste :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > but most are truly hideous...and they manage to sell shitloads of 'em.
> ...


 

Dunno...I do know whenever they say the word "lupah", it's time for some reeeealy ugly watches. :bad:

But, it's like a car crash...you can't turn away. :eat:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Agreed, They made their debut on a UK shopping channel at the weekend and they were all truly hideous - but at least half of them sold out! Saying that, we don't know whether they only have two of each. Most of them look like cheap garbage. They do have some really nice divers on Amazon at the moment, and at pretty good prices too.

I will ponder, but I can't help thinking a Seiko automatic for the same price will be a better watch.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

In certain ads/offers for sale, one sees certain watches and the eye automatically moves on to the next one. Invicta is one of those watches for me. Never owned one and don't intend to ever own one. IMHO, there are enough better watches around to satisfy my wants/needs. :rockon:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

They are POS :bull*******:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

watchking1 said:


> They are POS :bull*******:


Uber WIS then?


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't like them, and would never own one.

But hey each to their own, if they float your boat get one, and why worry what other people will think.

That's how I've bought all mine!

If any of my friends notice, it's always followed by, let have a look, nice / don't like it, and the classic, how much? But it's a watch!!!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I just read a post elsewhre from a chap who had a 9937 (Subalike, Swiss 28800 bph movement, somewhat nicer case and bracelet), was happy with it ... until he got a Steinhart Ocean One. Bu'bye Invicta.

I was interested in one,but scratched the itch with a couple of interesting O&Ws. I'd go O&W before Invicta, personally. Or RLT when available!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

bobbymonks said:


> Don't like them, and would never own one.


Strange, what if they made one you liked and wanted, you wouldn't be able to own it? :huh:



David Spalding said:


> I just read a post elsewhre from a chap who had a 9937 (Subalike, Swiss 28800 bph movement, somewhat nicer case and bracelet), was happy with it ... until he got a Steinhart Ocean One. Bu'bye Invicta.
> 
> I was interested in one,but scratched the itch with a couple of interesting O&Ws. I'd go O&W before Invicta, personally. Or RLT when available!


Yes, they can be a good "starter"watch (hope that doesn't sound rude), if you are interested, or the Invicta gets you interested, in horology, then you'll probably move on. I have 2 O&W's, love them, they are keepers but I wouldn't say the build quality was any better than the Invicta 8926 I had, maybe I got lucky. Of course, I prefer to have the ETA movement and no tacky logo's which for me is the main turn off and the reason I don't own one, same reason I don't own a Hamilton..

TBH I think some WIS's just don't like the fact Invicta are successful.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got this one which I am very happy with.










I'm not too keen on the bright yellow boxes though.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't let anyone tell you an xyz is a POS.

If you like it, buy it. Who gives a monkey's what we think?

I had an Invicta sub alike a while back and it had a cracking Miyota movement, well put together and utterly reliable.

I once read loads of posts from various uber WIS's who at the time reckoned that the Daniels co-axial movement was a "POS" in their opinion. Yet none of these so called "experts" had ever invented a movement from scratch in their lives and most of their so called expertise came no doubt from reading whatever they could find on the Internet, rather than their own first hand technical evaluation and subsequent critique of a movement's merits.

Most of the horological world then and now recognises the George Daniels co-axial as one of the most important watch movements invented in recent times.

Wanna try an Invicta? Why not? Chances are you'll enjoy it. If not, it will probably sell through on the sales section anyway.


----------



## crisco3 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, since you asked...

I find them over designed (or should that be badly designed) and loud.

O&Wâ€™s were mentioned. I love these and what they stand for, a certain honest purity.

Would never consider an Invicta, but respect those that have a passion for them because that is what makes the world tick!

Crisco


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

If you like the design, then why not - just don't expect any residual value.

I've got one....had it 2 years, Â£50 off the bay and no probs to date

cheers


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> Uber WIS then?


Not sure what you meant by that statement.

I have owned them all including a gift Invicta (never did run after two trips to Florida for servicing). You couldn't pay me to wear one.

Here is a comparison read for you: Invicta vs. Seiko

My link


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

watchking1 said:


> > Uber WIS then?
> 
> 
> Not sure what you meant by that statement.
> ...


Then look "Uber" up and make the connection. POS, all and every Invicta? Great post, especially for the Invicta owners, fortunately it is untrue.



watchking1 said:


> They are POS :bull*******:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

ESL said:


> I once read loads of posts from various uber WIS's who at the time reckoned that the Daniels co-axial movement was a "POS" in their opinion. Yet none of these so called "experts" had ever invented a movement from scratch in their lives


I know it's moving away from the OP's point,But ...

Without trying to decry the achievements of George Daniels,He DID'NT invent a Co-axial movement.What you could say he did was to invent the Co-Axial ESCAPEMENT [And even then ..I'm of the understanding that what he did was to ''perfect'' an escapement type that had been played around with long ago].



ESL said:


> Most of the horological world then and now recognises the George Daniels co-axial as one of the most important watch movements invented in recent times.


Once again,It is an ESCAPEMENT design that he's known for.

As far as the effectiveness of the Co-Axial is concerned,I feel that the current trend by Omega to promote the Co-Axial is [After problems associated with it]an attempt to prove that it works OK [Despite still being viewed with suspicion,and thought of as being unproven by some watchmakers].

This apart from the fact that the Co-Axial was a solution to a problem which never really existed,The revolutionary success of the common ''Swiss Lever'' being testament to this.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> Then look "Uber" up and make the connection.


Here you go so the connection can be made. From Webster:

Ã¼ber- prefix \ËˆÃ¼-bÉ™r, Ëˆue-bÉ™r\

Definition of ÃœBER-

1: being a superlative example of its kind or class : super- <Ã¼bernerd>

2: to an extreme or excessive degree : super- <Ã¼bercool>



> POS, all and every Invicta?


 I wouldn't own one, Uber WIS I am.



> Great post, especially for the Invicta owners, fortunately it is untrue.


Let's see. Invicta business BBB rating of "F". Great company here:

Better Business Bureau Link

Virtually non existant QC or customer service:

QC/Customer Service

If you absolutely must buy an Invicta, go for it.

There are many, many much smarter buys out there.



> Uber WIS?


 Watch Idiot Savant....Ok I'm one.

Idiot consumer. Not so much.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

watchking1 said:


> Idiot consumer. Not so much.


It is bad manners to denigrate a whole range of watches as, *a pile of *****, on a watch forum where some members own them and are happy with them. Geddit now? If not, feel free to keep digging.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

The prosecution rests. I've made my case :cheers:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

MarkF said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like them, and would never own one.
> ...


I don't entertain the brand, so the want problem would never come up.

They may come up with something one day I like the look of, but I would choose not to buy it


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

On the surface going by looks alone I think there are Invicta's out there that look the B*ll*cks. When you get under the hood a Miyota quartz movt is as reliable as many ETA quartz and others. As for build quality I purchased a Deep Sea on looks alone & was overwhelmed by the tackiness of the watch in the flesh. Still trading on their Swiss heritage hay day IMHO. In the same price range I would plumb for Zodiac every time although part of the Fossil group these day's Swiss Made shines through build quality and reliability is comparable with watches ten fold their value. This of course is just my twopence worth and if you like Invicta more power to your wrist.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

lordofthefiles said:


> I purchased a Deep Sea on looks alone & was overwhelmed by the tackiness of the watch in the flesh. *Still trading on their Swiss heritage*





> I would plumb for Zodiac every time although part of the Fossil group these day's *Swiss Made shines through build quality and reliability*


:lol: :lol:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Commander

Just giving a comparison

A. Where Invicta not originally a Swiss watch manufacture prior to their US acquisition?

B. Are Zodiac watches not Swiss Made?

Rolex owner by any chance? :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

lordofthefiles said:


> Rolex owner by any chance? :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------

